

World Startup Events is a guide to key startup events - AndriusWSR
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/09/08/world-startup-events-helps-find-key-networking-tech-events-across-globe/

======
AndriusWSR
Hi everyone! Together with Startup Digest and Startup Genome we put together a
map of 3 events for different communities. Right now, we have around 150
communities represented and growing. The way we select events is by counting
the number of submissions different events get. Results are updated within 24
hours. Completely subjective list, based on the majority's opinion. Would love
to hear your feedback/comments! Andrius @WSR

